# Share-a-thon and email



## ora (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey there.
While I'd love to be a contributor, at the moment pay-pal won't let me send any money till i enter some code from my next credit card bill (which prob wont arrive for another couple of weeks). While i will be contributing as soon as i can, i have a question about the share-a-thon.
I've noticed that when the macosx.com server goes down, so does my email, even though the mail comes from digital crowd. Does this mean thaI wont be able to use my macosx.com email during the share-a-thon. That would be a real drag cos its temporally my main email address.

Cheers folks

ora


----------



## bobw (Feb 6, 2004)

Only the site will go down if necessary.
Any info PayPal needs should be on your credit card.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 6, 2004)

The board will only be down for those who don't contribute and not this will not have any impact on your email account. Bob is right, any info you need should be on your CC.


----------



## ora (Feb 7, 2004)

Maybe different in the UK. I have to enter a verification code fro my next credit card bill before they will allow me to transfer more than like $5, which is pathetic. Is cos i've had to se up a new account cos i lost the details to my old one.Will contribute as soon as i can, but may end up being after the share-a-thon


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

Check you last bill. Or does that code change every month? UK must be totally different because in the US the code is on the back of the card.


----------



## bobw (Feb 7, 2004)

In the US, the verification code is on the back of the credit card, it's the last three numbers. If yours isn't, you can call your credit card company for it.


----------



## ora (Feb 7, 2004)

the code appears on your credit card bill next to a charge from pay pal of around £2 which i believe they refund. Is a way of stopping people entering nonexistent/maxed out cards i guess. Is not the number on the back of the card. I went through this last time i joined paypal as well. Must be US/UK differences.

Be assured, i will contribute when i can.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

I just learned something. Security on credit cards are different in the UK.


----------



## Browni (Feb 8, 2004)

Well its one more day, i was not able to give money ( on account of me being a student and not having any), i am slightly annoyed with this, but i can live. perhaps when i get a job i will have enough money to contribute.


----------



## ora (Feb 16, 2004)

Hooray, finally got my credit card bill today and was able to properly activate my pay pal account and then contribute. So now my name is in orange, i don't feel guilty and all is well!

Cheers guys.


----------



## bobw (Feb 16, 2004)

Every little bit helps. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

So why's the thon delayed?


----------

